# Awlgrip urethane or epoxy brush & roller



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

awlgrip urethane
epoxy paint


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

since i'm laying the final topcoat on my decks today I have to go with AwlGrip!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

obelisk said:


> since i'm laying the final topcoat on my decks today I have to go with AwlGrip!


I am thinking instead of varnish to go wit Awlgrip Urethane.
How is it
Do you need a 3M resporitory mask when using it. Is it toxic?
Jay Dooreck
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

obelisk said:


> since i'm laying the final topcoat on my decks today I have to go with AwlGrip!


Are you varnishing your teak with Awlgrip Albrite. Have you heard of Bristol
urethane varnish??


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

jay, 
i've spent the last 3 months removing all the teak decking, repairing gelcoat and painting my decks. this week i'm installing new Treadmaster decking!

I love teak but it was 26 years old and deteriorating after the PO slacked maintaining it. i'm leaving in Dec. on a ~5yr circumnavigation and am looking for as little upkeep as possible!


----------

